# 86 stanza wagon custom build



## clcla4 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 1986 nissan stanza wagon, and I need some help I posted a while back and I didnt get any answers, lol not many people customize this model that is one reason I like the challenge and this is the forum where the diehard nissan fans are, if anyone can help me the question is simple I have a ca20 motor and I want to put a ca18det head on it, I have heard and read of many people doing it or wanting to do it and that it can be done or better yet any suggestions on what I should do with this model I have never had a nissan before and dont no anything about them, so all the help I can get is appreciated thanks guys and here is a pic of what I want at the end of the build for it http://www.digimods.co.uk/images/Virtualcarimages/cars/nissanprairie.jpg


----------

